# Money transfer help needed



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys just taken a deposit for my car, I bank with Barclays and so does the guy buying the car, he doesn't want to come tomorrow with cash as its 10k does anyone know if we go in branch together and ask them to transfer 10k from his account in to mine if there is any chance it can be reversed a day later etc? Just wanting to make sure I'm doing it the safest way possible 

Thanks


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

any one?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Id give your bank a ring chap and they will advise you the best way. I would speak with the bank knowing theres 10k involved.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd call your bank and ask them. The only thing I can see going wrong is if its transferred from a cloned bank account then the bank would want its money back


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's done by faster payments it can't be recalled http://www.barclays.co.uk/Helpsupport/Fasterpayments/P1242561384878 
it looks like £10k is the faster paymen limit so you should be ok http://www.personal.barclays.co.uk/...popup1group&value=15312&target=_self&site=pfs


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thinking about it. Get him to call his bank and order £10.000 in cash when at the bank get the cash and pay it into your bank there and then. Nothing can go wrong then as your paying in cash


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Most banks have limits on the amount that can be done by faster payment buy 10K should be acceptable.

The only Guaranteed way on the same day though is by CHAPS transfer which most banks charge 25 to 30 quid for doing it


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Most banks have limits on the amount that can be done by faster payment buy 10K should be acceptable.
> 
> The only Guaranteed way on the same day though is by CHAPS transfer which most banks charge 25 to 30 quid for doing it


thats great cheers when its that sum of money i think £25 to £30 might be a safe bet :thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use bank transfer for selling cars and i phone my bank everytime before handing the keys over and confirm its in there and it cannot be returned they always say yes. and im with barlcays


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

£100,000 now the limit for Faster Payments IIRC. 

I used Faster payment when I sold my car and it was in my account in minutes.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Find the local branch give the buyer the number and ask him to arrange 10k in cash at the branch the 2 of you will be visiting. He then takes it out in cash hands it to you and you then deposit it in your account.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

cheers guys just had a word with the guy and he is about 2 hours away, he has £5000 in cash from the bank this morning and will transfer the other £5000 in the branch this afternoon sh hopefully should be fine


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

All sorted guy bought £5400 in cash which i put straight in the bank, Barclays then done an instant transfer from his barclays to mine and printed of a statment, she said it wasn't reversiable


----------

